# CorelDRAW9



## ClaudiaLallemand (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo hoffe von euch kann mir jemand helfen. Ich bin neu in einer Firma und soll dort mit CorelDraw9 arbeiten, ansich ist das auch okay ich habe nur ein riesen Problem. 
Folgendes: Wenn ich ein Logo, oder ein Bild aus Paint in Corel kopiere wird alles was in Paint noch schön rot war plötzlich grün. Drucke ich das ganze dann aus Corel aus ist es (auf dem Papier) wieder rot. Ich verzeifele noch habe echt schon einiges probiert weiß aber nicht mehr was ich machen soll.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## josDesign (23. Januar 2004)

*hallo erstmal*

servus erstmal...  

Wenn du mit Corel Draw 9 arbeitest würde ich nicht in Verbindung mit MS Paint arbeiten.

Ich hatte dein Problem zwar noch nie, da ich MS Paint schon die letzten 4 Jahre nicht mehr angesehen, geschweige denn gestartet habe. (Is für mi die Pest schlecht hin!  )

Aber wenn du das Corel Draw9 installiert hast, schätze ich mal du hast auch den Corel Photo-Paint installiert, bzw war er schon drauf....

mit dem kannst du versuchen das Logo zu öffnen, und danach Alles Markieren, Kopieren in die Zwischenablage

Im Corel DRAW fügst du es dann wieder ein. Nehme an du kennst dich mit solchen Grundbegriffen aus!

Falls es ein Logo ist welches du ausdrucken musst empfehle ich dir die Logoquelldatei zu verwenden. (Vektorgrafik?) denn mit JPG, udgl ist alles pixelig.


----------



## ClaudiaLallemand (23. Januar 2004)

Danke erstmal werde ich probieren, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
Hat sich sowieso erstmal erledigt da ich XP habe und Corel9 das ganz und gar nicht mag gibt nur ärger, Datein sind weg ...
Kriege in den nächsten Tagen das 11ver vielleicht hat es sich dann schon erledigt.

Merci MFG
Claudia


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Das es grün ersacheint ist GUT, denn das ist eine Warnung, das diese Farben nicht gedruckt werden können und durch änliche ersetzt werden. Dadurch erscheint dann auch beim Druck wieder die Ursprungsfarbe Farblehre RGB-Farben (Lichtfarben) und CMYK-Farben (Druckfarben).

Du hast wahrscheinlich großes Glück bis jetzt gehabt, denn meistens geht das leuchten dieser Farben beim Ausdruck verloren.

Corel hat ein nützliches Tool das sich Gamutalarm nennt und zeigt bei allen Importierten RGB-Bildern nichtdruckbare Farben in einem grün an.

Es ist am besten  bevor man die Bilder Importiert , im Paint erst in CMYK-Farbbilder Umzuwandeln, dann ist das Problem von vorn herein nicht vorhanden.

Siehe Bild Gamutalarmicon (wenn es bei dir noch nicht da ist muß Du es über Anpassen/Befehle dorthin ziehen.

mfg jfk adi


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Anpassen Fenster über Menü Extras aufrufen


Einige Bitmabformate (z.B. bmp)können nicht in CMYK konvertiert werden.
Macht aber nichts, denn man kann solche Bilder einfach als tif abspeichern wieder öffnen und dann konvertieren.

Corel Photopaint ist zwar sehr gut, fast besser als Photoshop auch fast gleich zu bedienen doch wesentlich schwerer. Ich Empfehle Euch (Deiner Firma oder Chef)
Photoshop anzuschaffen, denn Corel kann auch ohne Fehler Photoshopdatein
verarbeiten. (Corel übernihmt auch alle Transparenzen für gute Fotomontagen
und Schriftkompinationen).


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Kleines Beispiel für Corel mit Photoshop ( das gleiche geht auch mit Photopaint von Corel)


----------

